# Snow Joke



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

On a bitterly cold winters morning a husband and wife in Dublin were listening to the radio during breakfast. They heard the announcer say, "We are going to have 8 to 10 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the even-numbered side of the street, so the snowploughs can get through."

So the good wife went out and moved her car.

A week or so later while they are eating breakfast again, the radio announcer said, "We are expecting 10 to 12 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the odd-numbered side of the street, so the snowploughs can get through."

The good wife went out and moved her car again.

A few days later they were again having breakfast, when the radio announcer says, "We are expecting 12 to 14 inches of snow today. You must park...." Then the electric power went out. The good wife was very upset, and with a worried look on her face she said, "I don't know what to do. Which side of the street do I need to park on so the snowploughs can get through?"

Then with the love and understanding that all long-married husbands possess, he replied, "Why don't you just leave the flipping car in the garage this time?"

(Originally titled, 'Snow in Ireland').

Roger


----------



## unadara (Dec 2, 2012)

We don't have snow ploughs in Dublin!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaah so it doesn't matter where you park then?

Dave :lol:


----------

